# Paints on a mission today!



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I have 3 accounted for i need input on the remaining 2.Who should get them i am open for suggestions .Nominate some one.A little help please,who wants them:support:You never know the nominator may be the recipient of bombing also,so think twice!!!:huh_oh::huh_oh:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I will be checking back in a while for nominations,need to get more cannon fodder .he he


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Crap!! That is some ammo. There are a few people that need beatings around here. But im mentioning no names :smoke: :mrcool:


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

I nominate DOZER or CGAR Girl. DOZER out of revenge and CGAR Girl because she's funnier than I am.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

That look pretty ominous to me, being new here I feel fairly safe, but somebody is in for some destruction.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, I second CGAR Girl........


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> That look pretty ominous to me, being new here I feel fairly safe, but somebody is in for some destruction.


No one is EVER safe!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Hloy crap Mike who pissed you off!:biggrin:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

So who should get the bomb...well I would think that after what we all found out about dHUTCH a nice little package should go to him. I can not think of a more deserving member of the board!

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20188


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

What he said-
-Kick some ASH my friend


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

MMarsden said:


> I nominate DOZER or CGAR Girl. DOZER out of revenge and CGAR Girl because she's funnier than I am.


Hey now, leave me out of this!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

baboruger said:


> So who should get the bomb...well I would think that after what we all found out about dHUTCH a nice little package should go to him. I can not think of a more deserving member of the board!
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20188


I second this!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Fatmandu should be top on your list, followed by me


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Dhutch..


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

DHutch and Fatmandu


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm for Maduromojo who is home with a broken rib, trying to figure out what to smoke with valium and vicodin.

:errrr:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Find someone new who is developing their pallet and give them a supply to learn from. #2 I second the dHutch suggestion.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Hutch most deff


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Bullybreed said:


> Hutch most deff


Yep


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh yes, dHuthch did slip my mind...

1. dHutch
2. Fatmandu
3. Me


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

baboruger said:


> So who should get the bomb...well I would think that after what we all found out about dHUTCH a nice little package should go to him. I can not think of a more deserving member of the board!
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20188


I second this!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i agree with /\ these guys
do some good bombing!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Hloy crap Mike who pissed you off!:biggrin:


I think that you might start building some kind of summer shelter...


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Dhutch, then DOZER - and Cgar girl just because.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey I didn't do a thing. Plus it's to hot outside to start building a shelter. :sweat:

And by the looks of that last post that I made I'm allready shaking I couldn't even spell holy right.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Hey I didn't do a thing. Plus it's to hot outside to start building a shelter. :sweat:
> 
> And by the looks of that last post that I made I'm allready shaking I couldn't even spell holy right.


I hope you like Diesel Fuerte yum yum .


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I love when Bombs leave Michigan. Bomb Tim (Mtmouse) why ? This is why

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20344&highlight=chest


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

dhutch and anyone else


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

paint said:


> I hope you like Diesel Fuerte yum yum .


LOL...Yeah only churchill's though.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Dhutch, then DOZER - and Cgar girl just because.


Hey come on, I said leave me out of this...


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

DHUTCH - no doubt!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now, mike, for this one you requisite a lot of stamps!! :lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok 1 left to fill. lets hear it!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dhutch for sure!!!


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

'Nother vote for Fatmandu.

He's one stand up deserving BOTL.

Reg


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Whoa, what a pile


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Go get em mike! Sending out some michigan sized ass whoopins!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I agree, hutch would be a nice gesture.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

YEAH...Hit the HUTCH...he needs some luv'n right about now. Beating my a$$ just makes no sence, all I was try'n to do is s-cool ya in the way of manners.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

How about Stogie for starting all of this madness. Or Maduro PIP's (the legend killer) Mayby you should rattle his cage.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

I say g8trbone, Tobacmon or Toasted Coastie. They are good BOTL that I have had dealings with before.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh and smokinj, he needs a good smacking around, he put the hurt on me a month ago.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dhutch and smokinj. That guy's generosity on this site is second to none.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> DHutch and Fatmandu


I agree


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Hit them all and ask questions later


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy cow...looking for a shock and awe!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Me!!!And Hutch.:sorry:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I say SmokinJ.(leave us new guys out of this.)


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

They are out and away!!!!Beware brothers!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with the above - Dhutch, then DOZER - and Cgar girl


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

all great choices. Here are my top three
1-dHutch
2-TX_Tuff
3-Dozer

Good luck all

Speedy, out


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Me!!!And Hutch.:sorry:


1-ME
2-ME
3-ME:huh:

:biggrin: Just kidding Mike, heck anyone you pick I'm sure will be surprised so just go with the flow and put a hurtin' on some unsuspecting person--Very nice of you Paint---very Nice Indeed!


----------

